

Give Up and Use Tables - rrhyne
http://giveupandusetables.com/

======
rrhyne
I think it should come down to this simple yes or no test... Are you are
working in house at a corporation, or agency and someone else pays you? Then
use CSS. If you work for yourself use the table. Only half kidding. :D

